# Word of the Day - Truncate



## Jace (Jul 12, 2022)

truncate...tr.v.     -cated

Def.:  To shorten or to cut off, appearing to terminate abruptly

Due to unforeseen circumstances, the session was truncated.


----------



## ohioboy (Jul 12, 2022)

The Elephant had a truncated trunk because all he ate was junk!


----------



## Kaila (Jul 12, 2022)

Some of my posts get *truncated*_, due to various unexpected complications encountered,_
such as fingers slip, or mind wanders, or computer err, *or all* of those?   

My _truncated _posts, then appear to make even less sense than my _untruncated _ones!


----------



## Jace (Jul 12, 2022)

All


----------



## Lavinia (Jul 12, 2022)

Many television programmes are truncated to make space for the commercials.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 12, 2022)

Lavinia said:


> Many television programmes are truncated to make space for the commercials.


And many movies are _truncated, so that they can fit into the blocks allowed for TV. _


----------



## Mizmo (Jul 12, 2022)

He was asked to truncate his speech as they were normally too long  and boring


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jul 12, 2022)

Two of my birds escaped at midnight last night and my dog truncated the tail feathers of one of them.  Remarkably, the one with a truncated tail can still fly.  They are both fine and back in their home where they belong.


----------



## Jace (Jul 12, 2022)

All great, Thanks all!


----------



## RubyK (Jul 12, 2022)

The comedy TV series was _truncated_ in its first month because it was not funny.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 12, 2022)

Every once in awhile I will truncate one of my plants and get some cuttings to replant.


----------

